# Bowman Accu-Riser II arrived.



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Sag
If you need the reduced I may be able to help you out. Give me an Email or PM me.
By the way guys and gals, I have seen the pictures already(eat your hearts out). Sag's bow is a beautiful piece of high tech shooting technology. It is every bit as beautiful as any bow I have ever seen to date. stewart Bowman builds some of the finest looking, and shooting bows in the world. And Sag's is one of the best looking examples of Stewarts expertise that you can find. I am a little prejudiced considering that I own one also, but the fact is that, if money is not the main concern in choosing a bow, The Bowman Accuriser ll is one bow you should investigate before making any final decision.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Sag;

Way to go, I am sure you will love shooting it!

 

-CG


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Noel and Clever Guy. 
Well, I give up for now on posting the pics direct.
I have never had this trouble before but when I scanned these pics yesterday they are not reduced like Scan Wizard says they should be.
I cannot even send a single one by email because the pic is too large.
My computer is trying to send the pics as if the bow was life size, lol
Don't know what went wrong.
Here is a webpage with pics of my new Bowman.
Be sure to view the 2nd page by clicking on "pictures" at bottom of first 4 pics on page one.
There are 12 pics in all.
Here is the link to the pics...
http://www.msnusers.com/BowsofSagittarius


Sag.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Sag's new toy


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Another View


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Gold-Plated Wedel's


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Thanks, Clever Guy!*

Thanks for posting the pics, Clever Guy!
I appreciate it.

Sag.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice lookin rig, Sag!

I can appreciate fine equipment even tho everyone knows I'm biased, hehe. 

You may have wanted to wait until 2004 tho before choosing a new bow.......... 

What? Who, Me? I didn't say anything.......   LOL. Pinwheel 12


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks, Pinwheel on the complements.
Don't worry, I'm not done with Merlin by a long shot.
You know though how I like to own all the finest bows available. 
To me, Bowman and Merlin are two of the 3 finest bows available right now with the other being Barnsdale.
You will be hearing from me down the road, my friend!
Guaranteed! 


Sag.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Great looking Rig!*

Beautiful bow Sag. Let me know how those 75% Wedels shoot.
Jbird


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Nice...*

Great looking bow!!! A friend purchased one in platinium an it is suoer also!!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Well, scanned my pics with Scan Wizard again at a lower resolution so they should be smaller.
I'm trying a couple more.  
Only had 3 arrows because I forgot all my other arrows were in another case and I forgot them. Duh.
But these last 3 shot are in the bullseye so that's all that matters.  


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I took this pic of the back of the bow to show the width of the Bowman riser and how flex resistant it is.
No need for limb pockets on the Bowman. 
As you can see, the riser is the same width as the limbs.
The limbs rest on rockers.
You can see the black marbled pattern over the purple main color pretty well in this pic.


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Rear view of the Wedel cam with gold plated module.
I think the Wedel cam is fabulous!


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Took this pic to show close up of accessory CBE sight, Spigarelli rest and AEP stabilizer.
The Spigarelli worked perfectly.
I consider Stewart's custom wide launcher, he builds for the Spigarelli, a must have.
For anyone interested in this drop-away rest, I suggest purchasing one from Stewart with the custom launcher no matter which bow you shoot.
The CBE sight is really something!
It had the best and smoothest controls of any sight I have ever seen.
It is a jewel among sights!
I wish it was available in a Field model!
Everyone knows how I feel about AEP stabilizers!


Sag.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Wow!!!!


Sweet bow there Sag. It's a beauty for sure and I like the gold trim.

Glad to hear the drop away is working well. Almost tempted to give one a try myself. Stewarts fault eh .... 

I agree, the Wedel cams are nice. And gold modules too boot ...


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Capo,

Thanks for the complements.
Yeah, Stewart's fault; you know that I don't like drop-away's.  
Don't like messing with Mr Murphy! 
For a drop-away, it does seem better built and more fool proof than any I have ever seen.
Looks like you and I have two of the better bows available.
Your bow is almost as good looking as mine.  


Sag.


----------



## Parbo (Oct 29, 2002)

*Wow*

Sag,

You told me about this bow a good while back, but I had no idea it would look so impressive. Seriously, that is one of the nicest looking bows I've ever seen...and I know you are proud. Gold plated cams?? Whoda thunk it?


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

That has got to be just about the coolest looking bow I've ever seen.

Sweet!

How does it shoot?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*Oct 27th?*

Hey Sag-

Been looking at those for awhile now and trying to test drive one is darn near impossible. I'm going to be in Louisville Oct 27th & 28th, got to visit the Jim Beam Frankfort location, I could get a bottle or two if that will help, any chance we can hook up and I could see how she shoots?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks, Parbo!
But you just got a fine bow too in the Ultimate X!
You're an owner of one of the big 3 bows also.  
Looking forward to our Ultimate Trails End recurve bows arriving next year.  

BaldMountain,

Thanks also for your comments.
So far, she shoots great for the limited shots I put thru her.
Going to test her some more this weekend.

Double Lung Em,

That is fine with me but I have a 31" draw length.
If you're within a couple inches of that you would still get an idea of how it shoots.
PM or email me a day or two before you leave for Louisville and remind me.


Sag.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*Draw Length*

I think I should be @ 29" but shooting 28.5" right now, but dang 31" draw length. Are you 6' 6" tall?

I will send PM when I know for sure what is up with the business travel, should know in a week or two.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Forgot to put in the web address.  
http://www.bowmanbows.com


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

ttt to show Spigarelli rest.


----------

